# Tiristores comunes como GTO ?



## drdendrita (Ago 21, 2007)

Necesito armar un circuito para enviar un pulso en contracorriente para hacer que un tiristor comun corte como un GTO, alguien tiene alguna idea? -el problema esta en que los tengo que usar en CC, y una vez que entran en conduccion no se pueden apagar-  lo que tengo que armar es un inversor de polaridad de estado solido para altas corrientes en CC, y no puedo conseguir tiristores GTO de 400 Amper a precios razonables, y si consigo sin problemas tiristores usados en buen estado hasta 1000 Amper. si alguien tiene en mente un circuito se lo agradecere. les paso un diagrama de la idea basica que quiero implementar.


----------



## drdendrita (Ago 21, 2007)

Por si a alguien le interesa y quiere moficar este circuito, subo una imagen.
Lo que yo estoy necesitando es para manejar  CC de altas corrientes (200 Amper en adelante).
Ya que no consigo llaves inversoras de tales potencias y que no sufran desgaste por el uso. Lo mejor es un inversor de estado solido, pero tengo la limitacion de no conseguir tiristores GTO.
Algun genio de la electronica que me pueda dar una mano!!!!....


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 21, 2007)

Para "Apagar" un tiristor se usa otro que descarga un capacitor sobre la carga, esto anula la circulacion durante una fraccion de tiempo lo suficiente como para anular la conduccion del primero.


----------



## drdendrita (Ago 21, 2007)

Gracias, ahora, basandonos en que soy un poco novato en el tema, serias tan amable de hacer un diagramita con lo que dijiste en la respuesta anterior?  El equipo en cuestior es de voltaje variable, entre 1 y 15V, como seria en ese caso el tema del capacitor y la carga?


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 21, 2007)

Con los tiristores puedes lograr pulsos de ancho variable, pero si quieres algo parecido a una fuente regulada olvidalo !

Fijate en este link (Fig.: 1)

http://ciecfie.epn.edu.ec/Automatiz...resEstaticos/hojas guias/06-06/PRACTICA6.html


----------

